# Breeder Health Guarantee



## JoyfulHavi (May 20, 2020)

I am a first time Havi owner and am wondering if I should have questioned what documents I was receiving when I picked up my 9 week old puppy from the breeder. I signed a neuter agreement and was given my puppy's Health Record from her vet exam where she received her first vaccinations. I received nothing else though....
When I took my puppy for her latest vaccinations, my vet informed me that she has a non-reducible umbilical hernia, which can be repaired during her spay surgery.
I am now wondering why my breeder didn't disclose the umbilical hernia and why it wasn't on her vet's exam either. I can easily feel it underneath her fur, so it should have been apparent when she was younger, correct? 
Should I expect this extra fee for the hernia repair to be covered by the breeder's Health Guarantee or how would other breeders have handled this situation?
Any words of wisdom would be appreciated!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm not sure exactly. If you don't have a health guarantee I don't think you'll get anything paid for, except maybe the option to return the puppy. Honestly, most health guarantees are good for genetic defects, and even then, they may not do much besides take back the puppy and give you your money back. I find it disturbing that this was super obvious to your vet and the breeder did not disclose this to you. Our puppy had the slightest heart murmur at 8 weeks. My vet barely heard it. So I believe my breeder wasn't hiding anything from me. We went back three weeks later for shots and it had disappeared. I would be on the phone ASAP to ask about the health guarantee. Most also want you to visit a vet within a few days of picking up the puppy as well. However, many of these guarantees mean they have health tested their breeding dogs, not that they'll pay for surgery.


----------



## JoyfulHavi (May 20, 2020)

I've never seen a Health Guarantee from a breeder to know what the verbiage looks like or what is normally covered. I did contact my breeder to tell her about the hernia diagnosis, and told her that I wish she would have disclosed it to me, in addition to offering a detailed written Health Guarantee so that there was no ambiguity as to what is covered. 
She responded by asking for my vet's note on the health issue, but did not acknowledge anything else.
I sent her my vet's record with the diagnosis, but have yet to hear back from her.
I am feeling suspicious of her, so thought I would find out from others what is the norm.
Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

I am sorry to hear that your pup has a hernia but thank goodness it is fixable and not life threatening.

In answer to your question, I just purchased a Havanese puppy 2 weeks ago and the health guarantee was part of the contract. The terms of the Health Guarantee are very specific. We had two days to have him examined by my vet per the contract and if anything was found I could return/exchange for a full refund. He is also guaranteed for genetic defects for 5 years. Again the breeder will take back the dog or provide a refund.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

It is so dependant on the breeder and if there was a health guarantee offered by your breeder it should be outlined in the contract, so it’s not really something we can advise on. If you don’t have it in your contract, or don’t have a contract, then you are probably out of luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Every health guarantee is different, and a hernia would not normally be covered in any case. It is easily corrected at the time the dog is spayed. More important, a health guarantee is something you and the breeder agree to BEFORE you buy the puppy. It is part of the written contract between you and the breeder. Another part of a typical contract is that you have tge puppy seen by your own vet within a few days of bringing it home. Any “life threatening” problems found need to be reported at that time. But if you don’t have such a contract, it is unlikely that you have any recourse at all.

I hope you’ve learned something for your next puppy buying experience, because a breeder who is selling puppies with no contract at all is probably cutting corners in other ways. But this really is not a big deal in the scheme of things. Have it repaired when you have her spayed, and enjoy your puppy.


----------



## JoyfulHavi (May 20, 2020)

Thank you all for sharing your own experiences and words of wisdom. It has helped me to have a better understanding of the issue.
There have been red flags along the way with this breeder, and I have been disappointed with her lack of transparency on other things, as well. I would not go back to her again, nor recommend her to anyone else. Lesson learned.
Having said that, I love and adore my little puppy and would never return her! She's a gem!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JoyfulHavi said:


> Thank you all for sharing your own experiences and words of wisdom. It has helped me to have a better understanding of the issue.
> There have been red flags along the way with this breeder, and I have been disappointed with her lack of transparency on other things, as well. I would not go back to her again, nor recommend her to anyone else. Lesson learned.
> Having said that, I love and adore my little puppy and would never return her! She's a gem!


She looks like a cutie!


----------

